# CUPS: pdftops-options

## balu82

Hi!

After upgrading CUPS, my printer no longer prints out some pdf documents. Although according to the web interface, the file should have been printed successfully, nothing happened. The printer prints the CUPS test page, ps files (have tried only one though) and some pdfs without problems.

This is what CUPS' error_log says:

```

I [15/Dec/2006:15:58:23 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 490.

I [15/Dec/2006:15:58:23 +0100] Job 490 queued on "EDDIE" by "belzjg".

I [15/Dec/2006:15:58:23 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftops (PID 3970) for job 490.

I [15/Dec/2006:15:58:23 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 3971) for job 490.

I [15/Dec/2006:15:58:23 +0100] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 3972) for job 490.

E [15/Dec/2006:15:58:23 +0100] [Job 490] pdftops-options: -cfg /etc/cups/pdftops.conf

```

I think it has something to do with the pdftops-options error, but I don't know what it means. However, when printing the pdf files that work, the error is also in the log.

thanks for your help!

balu82

----------

## wynn

The CUPS filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftop is a Perl script and its preamble says it is a wrapper for /usr/bin/pdftops.

From the Perl script

```
E [15/Dec/2006:15:58:23 +0100] [Job 490] pdftops-options: -cfg /etc/cups/pdftops.conf
```

marked as an error, is put in by the script as an essential argument to /usr/bin/pdftops.

However, this installation no /etc/cups/pdftops.conf (apologies timeBandit  :Smile:  )

The error is probably elsewhere: please change "LogLevel info" to "LogLevel debug" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and post the same (expanded) part of the error_log again.

----------

## balu82

Ok, here it is:

```

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.2.2:631 (IPv4)

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.2.2:631 (IPv4)

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST /printers/EDDIE HTTP/1.1

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] Print-Job ipp://WIGGUM:631/printers/EDDIE

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] print_job: request file type is application/pdf.

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] add_job: requesting-user-name="belzjg"

I [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 499.

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] Discarding unused job-created event...

I [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 499.

I [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] Job 499 queued on "EDDIE" by "belzjg".

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] Job 499 hold_until = 0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] job-sheets=none,none

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] banner_page = 0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] argv[0]="EDDIE"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] argv[1]="499"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] argv[2]="belzjg"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] argv[3]="u4.pdf"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] argv[4]="1"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] argv[5]="_kde-filters kde-colormode=GrayScale kde-orientation=Portrait kde-pagesize=0 job-uuid=urn:uuid:83464c66-7f1f-3bad-7e7f-a6f35d08fe4d"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00499-001"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@WIGGUM.AMUN"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.2.6"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[12]="USER=root"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[16]="CHARSET=iso-8859-1"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[17]="LANG=en"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/EDDIE.ppd"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/pdf"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=usb://Kyocera/FS-1020D"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[22]="PRINTER=EDDIE"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-postscript"

I [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftops (PID 4071) for job 499.

I [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 4072) for job 499.

I [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 4073) for job 499.

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] Discarding unused job-state event...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] LANG = "en"

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] are supported and installed on your system.

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] Printer using device file "/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] [Job 499] backendRunLoop(print_fd=0, device_fd=4, use_bc=1)

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:00 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

E [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] pdftops-options: -cfg /etc/cups/pdftops.conf

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] cupsdUpdateCUPSBrowse: Refused 132 bytes from 192.168.2.30

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Page = 595x842; 12,10 to 583,832

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] %%Creator: xpdf/pdftops 3.00

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] %%LanguageLevel: 2

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] %%DocumentSuppliedResources: (atend)

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] %%DocumentMedia: plain 596 842 0 () ()

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 596 842

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] %%Pages: 3

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] %%EndComments

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginDefaults

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Before copy_setup - %%BeginSetup

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Before page loop - %%Page: 1 1

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Copying page 1...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] pagew = 571.0, pagel = 822.0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] PageLeft = 12.0, PageRight = 583.0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] PageTop = 832.0, PageBottom = 10.0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4021 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Copying page 2...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] pagew = 571.0, pagel = 822.0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] PageLeft = 12.0, PageRight = 583.0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] PageTop = 832.0, PageBottom = 10.0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4021 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Copying page 3...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] pagew = 571.0, pagel = 822.0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] PageLeft = 12.0, PageRight = 583.0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] PageTop = 832.0, PageBottom = 10.0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 172 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 172 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 3 pages...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] PID 4072 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] PID 4071 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftops) exited with no errors.

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Read 1448 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] Wrote 1448 bytes of print data...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] PID 4073 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb) exited with no errors.

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] [Job 499] File 0 is complete.

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:01 +0100] Discarding unused job-completed event...

D [15/Dec/2006:19:00:02 +0100] Unloading job 499...

```

I'm not sure about perl complaining about the locales. I've put English and German locales into /etc/locale.gen and ran locale-gen afterwards to no avail. export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro" did change nothing as well.

----------

## wynn

Unfortunately the extended error log doesn't show anything new.

It appears that you are using the PostScript 3 emulation and all the output, converted from PDF, has been sent to the usb backend which exited without errors. I expect the same thing happened, no output?

There is a note on http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Kyocera-FS-1020D which says, with 4Mb memory, 600dpi may not always work. It also gives a link for the PPD but there isn't one for the FS-1020D, only the FS-1030D (http://linuxprinting.org/download/PPD/Kyocera/en/Kyocera_FS-1030_en.ppd), I notice you are using EDDIE.ppd â is that the same one?

It's possible that the PostScript emulation may be flakey, linuxprinting.org recommends hpijs to use the PCL ("works Perfectly"   :Smile:  ) â you might like to try that if you can't get it to work reliably with PostScript.

[Edit] Perl and locales: I had the same problem before migrating to unicode but it never seemed to have any adverse effect on my scripts containing, as they did, enough "adverse" themselves.

[Edit again] More haste, less speed! LOCALE PROBLEMS *Quote:*   

> You may encounter the following warning message at Perl startup:
> 
>         perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
> 
>         perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
> ...

 and goes on to describe the temporary and the permanent fixes.

In your case it seems that LANG is set but LC_ALL isn't.

----------

## rickj

I have a similar problem since updating to CUPS 1.2.6; I can print using lpr, or from a word processor such as openoffice, without trouble. Attempts to print from xpdf or kpdf fail. There seems to ba a valid job created:

```

rick@triffid ~ $ lpq

HP_5Si is ready and printing

Rank    Owner   Job     File(s)                         Total Size

active  rick    1270    KDE Print System                625664 bytes

rick@triffid ~ $ l

```

but no output is seen. With the LogLevel set to debug, printing from kpdf, the cups error file shows:

```

I [15/Dec/2006:13:38:15 -0700] Adding start banner page "none" to job 1270.

I [15/Dec/2006:13:38:15 -0700] Adding end banner page "none" to job 1270.

I [15/Dec/2006:13:38:15 -0700] Job 1270 queued on "HP_5Si" by "rick".

I [15/Dec/2006:13:38:15 -0700] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 13371) for job 1270.

I [15/Dec/2006:13:38:15 -0700] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 13372) for job 1270.

I [15/Dec/2006:13:38:15 -0700] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertoprinter (PID 13373) for job 1270.

I [15/Dec/2006:13:38:15 -0700] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/socket (PID 13374) for job 1270.

E [15/Dec/2006:13:38:16 -0700] [Job 1270] Unable to get media size!

E [15/Dec/2006:13:38:16 -0700] [Job 1270] Invalid printer settings!

E [15/Dec/2006:13:38:19 -0700] [Job 1270] Unable to get media size!

E [15/Dec/2006:13:38:19 -0700] [Job 1270] Invalid printer settings!

```

The meaning of this is obscure, since the print command in kpdf shows the printer media size correctly. I've re-merged cups and foomatic-filters to no avail.

Printer is  HP LaserJet 5Si, driver CUPS+Gimp-Print v4.2.7, ethernet connection.

(edit) I did some more experiments with an HP Laserjet 3, using the ljet3 driver. This is an old and reliable combination. The printer has a single letter-size tray. Printing letter-size pdf from kpdf, the job is sent to the printer. When the first page is completely sent, the printer stalls with the message "Load Legal" flashing on its display. If one loads a single legal-sized sheet through the hand feeder, the printer prints the page correctly, and stops feeding the sheet at the end of the (letter size) image, so that the sheet is left stuck in the printer. Media size seems to be the problem again.

----------

## jim.mack

I am having a similar problem and noticed a version difference in my pdf's. PDF version 1.4 seems to work but 1.5 does not. I used iText to generate the PDF's. Any ideas how/what to upgrade to use PDF version 1.5?

Using 

cups 1.2.6

ghostscript-gpl 8.54

----------

